# Shaver Boilers



## msn56 (Nov 18, 2008)

I made the mistake of believing the hype from Shaver Boilers - MY first tip should have been they dont seem to understand the difference between a boiler and a furnace!!  They said it would be delivered in the first week of OCt. When it didnt show up I called the local dealer his response . "What boiler?" 
 Expecting delivery I put up a building to house it in and left the front open so it could be placed in . Its now Nov 18th - we had a wind storm and since the front of the building was left open - the wind it got into it and took it over. 
So I called the dealer again he said to call the factory . I called the factory line was busy for over an hour  - I finally connected - they disconnected me within five minutes I tried again line busy for 30 minutes finally connected they disconnected me again. This company is run like a joke . I emailed them several times and never got back a response - there's a lot of hype here without much substance I dread the day when I need service !

Ollie


----------



## RLJR53 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ben Shaver is the biggest liar I've ever done business with. He took a $1500 deposit from me in July 2008 for a #260 he was supposed to deliver in September. I have recieved nothing to date but lame excuses. There is absolutely no way to communicate with these morons, as the phones stay busy all day, and they never return e-mails. When you finally do get someone on a phone, if they don't hang up on you, they have no definitive answers . They will tell you all about how they manufacture the best wood furnace though. Their products must be delivered by magical unicorns in the middle of the night, and you must have special glasses to see them. Guess I never got the glasses.
I "DID" contact the Arkansas State Attorneys office today and filed a official complaint. If Shaver screwed you over also, I suggest doing the same.501-682-2341  consumer@ag.state.ar.us.net Get the word out to anyone you know that might even remotely consider buying a Shaver Wood fired boiler. These people are not good for their word...period If you're reading this Ben, certainly tell everyone how and why these assertions I have made are incorrect.  I'm waiting for the explanation Ben, and I'm sure it will be a good one.

It wouldn't be so bad if we had heat in our home. We were flooded in July 2008 with over 2' of water in the home, which destroyed our oil fired boiler.
We did go with Natures Comfort, bought a model 250 and it will be available for pickup in PA at a "REAL" dealership in about a week...not 4 months. 

Fullauto


----------



## NNYorker (Nov 19, 2008)

msn56 & fullauto,  I feel your pain, anger, resentment, etc, etc..... I too was a victim of a full on con artist. Phillip Dougherty defrauded hardworking people of their money just trying to heat their home. Phillip Dougherty is still happily selling heating products online at  www.adobeboiler.com  ,  www.enterpriseboiler.com  ,  and  www.royalmtn.com  . Watch your pockets everyone

         My fight to resolve my problem began in April of this year. Definitely file complaints with his and your states Attorney General. While you're at it file with The Better Business Bureau. The red tape and drag-a**edness of the swindler are inevitable-- he does it because he can and get away with it. This lowlife expects me to give up and go away--not gonna happen. 

          I suggest you immediately start a log of all calls/messages-sent/received. Start a file with anything and everything you have or can get--receipts,brochures,sales literature,etc. Do it NOW,NOW,NOW Don't ASSume that this guy is going to do anything for you.(you know what they say when you assume things) Be prepared and armed to show your side of the story. I can't tell you enough--start now. Be prepared to spoon feed the AG's all the info you have-- if it is not in front of them it doesn't exist.

            I hope your problem doesn't lead down the road I'm on . I wish you both the best of luck in resolving your problems. Be prepared, be prepared, be prepared.


----------



## RLJR53 (Nov 25, 2008)

As of today 6 days after requesting a full refund from Shaver...absolutely nothing. I was told by Shaver the check would mail last week, must be the magical unicorns playing tricks  again. 
These people, without a doubt have the worst customer service I've ever experienced anywhere! I was told by one of their authorized NY dealers that they are dumping Shaver products for Natures Comfort. Seems Shaver treats their dealers just as shabby as their customers. 

Don't fall for Shavers BS, they have a product they can't supply in a timely fashion, but they CAN take your money with no delays! Don't wast your time with these morons. "ANY" brand is better than Shaver. 20 year warranty...yea right.. that's about how long you'll have to wait before they get to it to service it. NEVER AGAIN.

Fullauto


----------



## MyOutdoors (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a shame.  With so many OWB companies out there, stories like this will ruin a company like that.  I hope they do the right thing for you.


----------



## getvrtcl (Nov 25, 2008)

These are small clips of emails I have received from Shaver customers trying to get satisfaction from Shaver. 
I WAS a Shaver dealer until I saw what they were doing to people. SOOOOO many people have been taken by these people, and the phones a ringing with more every day. 
The only advice I have is cancel any credit card payments you have made to Shaver and place a fraudulent claim against them, THEN call the Attorney Gen. office a file a complain. Also contact the BBB a lodge a complaint.
If there is an attorney out there that can give any guidance please junk in, I hate to see hard working people get taken.




Hello Dan,

I've had a Shaver on order since May and still don't have it. My pad is poured and plumbing is in and it's 20 degrees. All I get are excuses. I'm contacting a lawyer today and have them get my money back. You'll be hearing from me as soo as I get my money back.

Howdi.. Have you had good luck with the Shavers?? 
I bought one and it leaks. They DO NOT stand behind the stoves.They never answer the phone or e-mails. May as well not have a warranty.

Hello, 

I do not have a question, but would like to comment on the poor service from Shaver. I ordered a furnace in the middle of July and was told it would be ready in middle of Sept. I also got the run around with no phone calls, left tons of messages, finally I got some answers after I demanded my money back. I drove to their facility in Arkansas (let me add, I live in Michigan), anyways I just picked up my furnace and drove it home on Nov. 6th. The plant in Arkansas was a joke, very poor management, the placed was filthy, no professionalism at all. I do like the stove, but if I had to do again, I would have bought locally. Their place looked like a junky scrap yard/mud pit all rolled into one. Please let your customers know about them.


----------



## Cornerstone Const. (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how this ordeal turned out?  I have been considering a Shaver OW Furnace.  It never dawned on me that a business would treat people that way.


----------



## DaveBP (May 19, 2009)

> It never dawned on me that a business would treat people that way.



Lot of them like that in small boats off the coast of Somalia.


----------



## Cornerstone Const. (May 19, 2009)

I have run my own business since '93.  It just doesn't make sence for them to treat people that way.  Are we sure that what the "thread" purports is true?  Shaver's prices seem pretty good.


----------



## getvrtcl (May 19, 2009)

I SOLD SHAVERS AND ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.  THE PRICE IS LOW AS IS THE QUALITY.  41 PERCENT OF THE BOILERS WE SOLD HAVE HAD ALL KINDS OF PROBLEMS.  6 WITH MAJOR LEAKS.
BUY A DIFFERENT BRAND IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT.  IF YOU CAN'T BE PREPARED TO SPEND MONEY HAD OVER FIST TO GET THE PROBLEMS FIXED BECAUSE SHAVER WILL NOT DO A THING.

LOOK AT NATURES COMFORT OR WOODMASTER.  NATURES COMFORT IS BUILT HEAVIER AND WILL LAST LONGER, WOODMASTER IS ALSO A GOOD FURNACE.


----------



## dumaspup (May 22, 2009)

Well you guys just saved me from buying a Shavers.
Now another  question. Do any of you have a ball park price on the 5" fleksul-seal?


----------



## Cornerstone Const. (May 22, 2009)

I talked with a guy from Central Boiler today.  If I heard right it's $14 a foot for the insulated underground pipe.


----------



## dumaspup (May 22, 2009)

Cornerstone Const. said:
			
		

> I talked with a guy from Central Boiler today.  If I heard right it's $14 a foot for the insulated underground pipe.


Thanks Cornerstone I got a price that was around that and was checking that the number was right.


----------



## getvrtcl (May 23, 2009)

dumaspup said:
			
		

> Well you guys just saved me from buying a Shavers.
> Now another  question. Do any of you have a ball park price on the 5" fleksul-seal?



$9.95 per foot sold in 25ft increnments.

I have 2200 feet on hand


----------

